# 2011 giant defy fork



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, I have a 2011 giant defy frame that I need a fork for. No luck so far on ebay finding a stock carbon od1 fork. Are there any other forks that would fit this frame? Thanks for your time and wisdom!

George


----------

